

Startups are getting sick of NYC's dirty overcrowded coworking spaces - smagch
http://www.businessinsider.com/startups-are-getting-sick-of-nycs-dirty-overcrowded-coworking-spaces-2013-3

======
rman666
Those startups should move to Milwaukee where there are great clean coworking
spaces like The Hudson (<http://hudson-business-lounge.com/>), and fun startup
communities like Startup Milwaukee (<http://startupmke.org/>)

